# End mills with a kit 18-55



## Mikeyb90 (Jan 11, 2017)

The last two batches of end mills I received from my tool supplier have been failing much faster than the previous batches I've been getting. I took these to send to him so he can see where they messed up. These are 3/16'' in diameter. What do you think?


----------



## Derrel (Jan 11, 2017)

Good photo.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 11, 2017)

Good picture of them but maybe it's the grade of steel? Or the hardening process?


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 11, 2017)

There is a machine shop that my company uses to make steel shot paddles to sling the shot up onto the object being profiled or cleaned, if you will. Anyway, we started to notice a substantial decline in the paddles wear rate as we keep track of it. Thank the Lord we didn't sell any of them to customers as we have many machines in service around the world. We talked to the machine shop and apparently they went to a cheaper source in order to maintain their profit margin against rising costs due to business taxes and energy increases. Long story cut short, the Chinese steel was rated for our American standards but failed the American standard test once investigated. It darn near put our valued supplier out of business.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jan 15, 2017)

Looking at the photos it's hard to tell what you are trying to emphasize. I suppose it's noticeable that the relief angles may be different, or the lands are slightly different sizes, but if it's a material deficiency, that certainly won't show. They look carbide to me, but the color difference between them throws me off. Are they actually different colors or is that a WB issue? 

If there's differences in the tool geometry, I would think the best solution would be to send them samples so they can put them up on an optical comparitor and check the geometry. 

However, snice I'm not the manufacturer, I also don't know their product intimately, so they might see the issue right away...


----------

